# How I use MBAM Start-Lite to spead up Restarts.



## donetao (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi! Here's new freeware software from MBAM that might help you start up faster. It's freeware. 
The only thing I have start up on reboot, is my security programs.
I hope this helps your start-up time. MBAM has been around for ever and I trust them. If this link is not appropriate, please delete and notify. Please move if needed!
Thanks!
https://www.malwarebytes.org/startuplite/


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

It is OK for the user who has insufficient knowledge to decide what is or is not required
On Windows 8 and 8.1 where start programs are shown in task manager - the impact on the startup is also shown.

StartUpLITE is NOT new it has been around for at least 8 years and the main problem is that the program works simply from a fixed list - decided by Malwarebytes, so if the program is not on the list it cannot of course be dealt with

https://forums.malwarebytes.org/index.php?/topic/1248-startups-listed-in-startuplite/

No doubt the list is now more extensive than shown in that 2007 post above, but it is of course still a fixed list.


----------

